# Hardy Plants



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Does anyone know good hardy plants that can resist being attacked/eaten by a) cichlids and b) goldfish? IMO cichlids are more aggressive towards plants than goldfish if they haven't been brought up with plants.

I was told anubias, but I'm looking for more variety.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i used to have a cichlid and anubias were pretty much the only thing that survived lol, especially the big leafed version can be incorporated quite nicely with the rockscape and low-light . i'd say its the best bet .


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I've seen success with large java ferns.
However there are tons of selections in the anubia species, I know menagerie carries a few species, I have around 3-4 species and yet when they grow, they develop different looks and variances.
Good luck


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

splur said:


> Does anyone know good hardy plants that can resist being attacked/eaten by a) cichlids and b) goldfish? IMO cichlids are more aggressive towards plants than goldfish if they haven't been brought up with plants.
> 
> I was told anubias, but I'm looking for more variety.


Giant hygro is what I used in my cichlid aquariums. They grow in almost no light and my fish left them alone for the most part.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

I grew very thick java ferns in my old goldfish tank, but you'll have leaves with big chunks taken off. I wouldn't recommend anubias in a goldfish tank, the new tender young sprouts will get eaten. With the slow growth rate of anubias, you'll be pissed when the new leaf gets eaten


----------

